
Some thoughts on asynchronous API design in a post-async/await world (2016) - fovc
https://vorpus.org/blog/some-thoughts-on-asynchronous-api-design-in-a-post-asyncawait-world/
======
hollerith
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12888382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12888382)

